# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - Turkcell T50 / T60 / T70 / GM5 PLUS / Huawei P9 , P9 Plus - and more .

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models  [9 JUNE 2017] 
We are releasing more models ,
more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .
Thanks for the feedbacks for our all eMMC Pro Users . 
Did you see eMMC Pro V1.09 ? الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] #	TURKCELL T50 eMMC Dump	  [ World First ]#	TURKCELL T50  eMMC Pinouts	  [ World First ]#	TURKCELL T60  eMMC Dump	  [ World First ]#	TURKCELL T60  eMMC Pinouts	  [ World First ]#	TURKCELL T70  eMMC Dump	  [ World First ]#	TURKCELL T70  eMMC Pinouts	  [ World First ]#	GENERAL MOBILE GM5 PLUS  eMMC Dump	  [ World First ]#	GENERAL MOBILE GM5 PLUS eMMC Pinouts	  [ World First ]#	AVEA INTOUCH "FULL" eMMC Dump	  [ World First ]#	Huawei P9 [ EVA-AL00 ] eMMC Dump	  [ World First ]#	Huawei P9 [ EVA-AL00 ] eMMC Pinouts	  [ World First ]#	Huawei P9 PLUS [ VIE-AL10 ]  eMMC Dump	  [ World First ]#	Huawei P9 PLUS [ VIE-AL10 ] eMMC Pinouts	  [ World First ]  
Special Thanks to *Mathew_Di* and *Ertan Boluk* .  You can now operate with almost 
all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Advanced eMMC Repair*   *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## bouje2003

MERCIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

----------

